# Your view on political correctness



## yusuo (Mar 10, 2018)

I'm out here trying to gauge people's views on political correctness, not so much that but people's ability to be offended by everything and anything and the companies lack of a spine and their prerogative to bend to any persons complaint.

We had that whole issue with h&m creating a cheeky money shirt a month or 2 back and then hiring a black model to advertise this product and the uproar surrounding it and there are countless other examples like it. 

Do you think SJW's have gone to far


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 10, 2018)

People who want political correctness are just people who get offended easily and also choose to be offended.


----------



## leon315 (Mar 10, 2018)

SJW don't really piss on politics, and this is a gaming forum, we don't want politics here.


----------



## yusuo (Mar 10, 2018)

leon315 said:


> SJW don't really piss on politics, and this is a gaming forum, we don't want politics here.


Apart from I'm not talking about politics I'm talking about a term coined as political correctness. Also why this thread is general discussions and not the 3ds forum


----------



## badboi789 (Mar 10, 2018)

Inb4 thread is deleted/closed

*insert generic sjws are literally cancer meme comment here*


----------



## CallmeBerto (Mar 10, 2018)

leon315 said:


> SJW don't really piss on politics, and this is a gaming forum, we don't want politics here.



We have a section for political dissuctions.

Anyways its BS created by snowflakes who are unable to handle criticism for their ideas.

Honestly it is sad that we live in a age where we are unable to have these conversations.


----------



## leon315 (Mar 10, 2018)

yusuo said:


> Apart from I'm not talking about politics I'm talking about a term coined as political correctness


do you agree with Theresa May, that best thing for UK is divorcing from EU??


----------



## yusuo (Mar 10, 2018)

leon315 said:


> do you agree with Theresa May, that best thing for UK is divorcing from EU??


 This isn't the discussion, the discussion is about how people are vocally offended by anything they remotely disagree with.

Please take your trolling elsewhere


----------



## dpad_5678 (Mar 10, 2018)

If you are purposely politically incorrect just to "trigger" people, you have no life, and you sit in front of your computer all day inside the circle jerk known as /r/The_Donald/ aka the conservative safe space.


----------



## badboi789 (Mar 10, 2018)

yusuo said:


> We had that whole issue with h&m creating a cheeky money shirt a month or 2 back and then hiring a black model to advertise this product and the uproar surrounding it


Maybe I just have a terrible memory, or maybe it was a hoax, but wasn’t it “Coolest Monkey In The Jungle”? Maybe I’m confusing it with something else. I dunno.


----------



## leon315 (Mar 10, 2018)

yusuo said:


> This isn't the discussion, the discussion is about how people are vocally offended by anything they remotely disagree with.
> 
> Please take your trolling elsewhere


me trolling??! looking at your topic's title ''*Your view on political correctness*'', just asked a simple question and i'm accused for trolling, it's clearly a clickbait topic, everyone try to guess, who's REAL TROLL HERE?


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 10, 2018)

leon315 said:


> me trolling??! looking at your topic's title ''*Your view on political correctness*'', just asled a simple question and i'm accused for trolling, it's crearly a clickbait topic, everyone try to guess, who's REAL TROLL HERE?


You.


----------



## yusuo (Mar 10, 2018)

badboi789 said:


> Maybe I just have a terrible memory, or maybe it was a hoax, but wasn’t it “Coolest Monkey In The Jungle”? Maybe I’m confusing it with something else. I dunno.


You are correct yes, I misquoted the article but the question is still pertinent, I'm curious if people are justified in their thoughts or if society is too easily offended


----------



## gamesquest1 (Mar 10, 2018)

Most political correctness is drummed up by people who use offence as currency to obtain power, I genuinely doubt half the "outrage" parties were anything other than opportunists trying to blackmail companies into hiring braindead idiots


----------



## matthi321 (Mar 10, 2018)

i dont like it because it affects video games.


----------



## dAVID_ (Mar 11, 2018)

I don't really like political correctness, because it damages, as @matthi321 said, videogames.

Also because humor is narrowed down to politically correct humor, and you're less able to use sarcasm and irony, because some fuckhead ultra-left feminist will call you racist/anti-semitic.


----------



## Chary (Mar 11, 2018)

We as a society have become too busy policing each other on inconsequential garbage to actually focus on topics that really matter. We're manufacturing outrage for either attention, or to gang up on people over nothing. It's gotten to be ridiculous.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 11, 2018)

Swearing and being an insulting prick?
Damned if you do.
Damned if you don't.
I think it is fucking funny so damned if I won't. Bonus points if the person you are engaging with loses the plot.

That said
The stuff I met in the 90s UK, which was basically fantasy Victorian stuff like some in the US idolise fantasy 1950s, could have got somewhere as a thing you could use as a polite conversation framework.
Most of what I have met since, with US colleges/universities being the hotbed, I care very little for. Someone once described it as a points scoring game which is so very fitting.


----------



## Stephano (Mar 11, 2018)

Being PC is not helpful to anyone 
Short and simple


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 11, 2018)

Waste of time, effort, and resources.


----------



## SG854 (Mar 11, 2018)

I don't like that people loose jobs over political correctness. They have families to support and people are not being considerate of that.

When people's living is put in danger because they are fired from their job, and them having a harder time getting hired else where because no one wants to hire an apparent sexist, or racist, even if they are not, but fired due to over reacting and out rage, then PC becomes a big problem.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 11, 2018)

SG854 said:


> I don't like that people loose jobs over political correctness. They have families to support and people are not being considerate of that.


To add on to this, some organizations/companies prevent certain groups from getting jobs because they have to meet quotas to appear "progressive" or "inclusive".


----------

